# Taillight Tint Legalities



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello,
I've searched endlessly for an answer to this question with no luck. What are the laws regarding taillight tint? The type I'm referring to is the smoked type (even some vehicles now come with it from the factory) not blue, green, etc. Clearly that garbage would be illegal.

As long as it doesn't become a safety hazard (ie. dim the lighting, etc) it should be ok? Also, if it were a dark smoke (which does dim the lighting) would adding brighter bulbs make it ok?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

ohhh boy here we go...

I think if you search the archives you will find that if it's not factory color/tint...that's gonna be an issue.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah I figured that, I just wanted to be sure. 

What I don't understand is if it's not creating a safety hazard or disturbing the peace why would it be a problem? it's just like with window tint, some vehicle's have very dark factory tint but for them it's legal, yet if someone applies the same darkness to their non-factory tint equipped vehicle it becomes illegal. 

Same deal with exhausts, way more cars get hassled (even the ones that are not rediculously loud) than trucks, muscle cars & motorcycles.

Are we tuners that much of a threat? By the way, please don't confuse me with the Honda crowd, most of them are punk street racers (not all but most).

Sorry for the rant, it just gets so frustrating...


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

Why would you want to make the lights which warn people you're about to stop _less _bright? I want mine as bright as possible.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

I would definately upgrade to brighter bulbs though, that way the lighting wouldn't be affected, safety is a priority. My only reason for wanting the tint is because it goes well with the "all black" look (black paint, black wheels, etc).


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

once you go black...........


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

What makes you think I would purchase some cheap inferior product? you're confusing me with ricers. I buy QUALITY parts.

It's not about looking "cool", I could care less. If I was trying look cool, I suppose I would put 50" chrome wheels with spinners, neon christmas lights all over, a park bench for a spoiler, a 5 gallon bucket for a muffler, etc. 

Not every tuner goes by the Fast and the Furious on how to mod their vehicle. I f'ing hate those movies...


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

Sniper said:


> once you go black...........


Haha, damn right.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

As long as the replacement lights are DOT approved/certified you can mount them.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

The way you typed it, I could care less means you do care.

I think what you were going for is I COULD'NT care less....

Again the short version of this...not factory, not good...who gives a rats ass about making their tail lights the same color as their car?

and before you say your not trying to "look cool"

You said
"My only reason for wanting the tint is because it goes well with the "all black" look (black paint, black wheels, etc)."

Trying to make your car all one color is what, trying to be trendy? hip? cool?
color coordinated? Do you match your purse to your car? Next thing you are gonna ask is if you tint the windows to match the paint, is that ok?

The real short version:
Asked and answered.

I think it's like the lights, DOT approved and red you are a lot closer to being OK than not.
Every motor vehicle and trailer so operated shall be equipped with two rear lights mounted one at each side of the rear of the vehicle so as to show two *red lights* from behind and a white light so arranged as to illuminate and not obscure the rear number plate and shall be equipped with two stop lights mounted and displayed in a like manner of a type complying with minimum standards for construction and performance as the registrar may prescribe;

So if it's not red...that might be a problem.


OutOfManyOne said:


> As long as the replacement lights are DOT approved/certified you can mount them.


----------

